# Meeting my boyfriend for the first time



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I am posting this in here because I see this as a goal

I am meeting my boyfriend who I met from this site (Dempsey if you know him) for the first time on Monday. He lives in Australia and I live in UK. He's staying with me for 2 weeks. Sooo soon!!!!

We get on really well on Skype etc. And I am hoping that we will get on really well in reallife. I just hope that SA doesn't kick in. And I won't be able to be myself around him like I am on Skype. Excited and nervous at the same time!

Wish us luck!!! 

(We'll maybe post some photos in the photo thread. )


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

That's pretty awesome I hope you two have a great time together, you'll be just fine you won't even remember you have SA when he arrives. Good luck keep us updated on how things are getting on when he arrives .


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Besta luck Georgie and Demps.

(heres a sneak preview to what they'll look like when they meet up)
Georgie is the one with the smaller ears


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Aw, that's so sweet! Best of luck to you two!!!!


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Hope it goes well


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

That's wonderful. Hope you both have an excellent time.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

Hope you have a good time!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Congrats you two and wish you the best on this goal! 

Aside to Gina: If you have any valuables.. like sheep or other valuable herd animals, I'd keep them locked in a safe place while he is there Gina. You never know with these aussies. You could leave a sheep tied up in the open as a test though. Baaaaa.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

hey thanks guys, your all sweet!!!!

LOL Mind_Games. I have a few cow stuffed toys but other than that, no real herd animals 

haha cute and funny photo Dub


----------



## velvet1 (Aug 11, 2010)

Aww, thats so great :boogie. Good luck, hope you both have fun.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> Besta luck Georgie and Demps.
> 
> (heres a sneak preview to what they'll look like when they meet up)
> Georgie is the one with the smaller ears


^ cute!

Georgina, that's exciting. Best of luck.


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

Awww now I want it to be Monday to read an update........

BEST OF LUCK YOU GUYS ;-)


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I probably won't update on Monday, probably be too busy hanging out  or sleeping when we return to my house, because I have to go to the airport before 5am, Monday morning to fetch him and then we are coming back to my house on a coach 
LOL...nah I will find time 

thanks everyone!


----------



## LittleOwl (Aug 17, 2010)

Aww, that warmed my heart. Good luck to you both <3


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Best of luck to you two!


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Awesome! Hope you guys have a great time!


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

Thats quite a expierience Georgina, I hope it goes well for you.


----------



## runtcurtis (Aug 10, 2010)

best of luck


----------



## Brokenx (Mar 2, 2010)

best of luck to you


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Thank you!!!!!!!!:boogie


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Brings a smile to the dial.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Good luck, have fun and play safe


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

good luck ^_^


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

thanks


----------



## jennlynne5 (Aug 6, 2010)

Good luck!! I met my husband on myspace! I was nervous and it was kinda awkward when we first met but it still turned out great! I'm sure you'll be fine. =D


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

That's great!! Goodluck! Have a wonderful time!


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

You're going to be fine  I wish I would have had two weeks with my bf when I met him, we only had 4 days. And we had only just gotten *really* comfortable and started having a lot of fun and then he had to leave :/ So having a longer visit will be good for you <3


----------



## duskyy (Oct 23, 2009)

Good luck, you two ^-^ The nervousness will pass faster than you think.


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

OMG Georgina it's Sunday so-- so-- close to your big day.

I'm so excited for you,, with every hour that passes we get closer to Monday


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

yeah, it's actually 7 or 8 hours til' I leave for the airport :O OMG! 9:30pm here Sunday now


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

ohpewp said:


> You're going to be fine  I wish I would have had two weeks with my bf when I met him, we only had 4 days. And we had only just gotten *really* comfortable and started having a lot of fun and then he had to leave :/ So having a longer visit will be good for you <3


aww sucks you only had 4 days together, that's not long.

He was going to stay shorter than 2 weeks, but realised it's not long so made it too 2 weeks


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

Good luck, Georgina! Hope it all goes well for both of you.


----------



## Star Zero (Jun 1, 2010)

Georgina 22 said:


> I am posting this in here because I see this as a goal
> 
> I am meeting my boyfriend who I met from this site (Dempsey if you know him) for the first time on Monday. He lives in Australia and I live in UK. He's staying with me for 2 weeks. Sooo soon!!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Georgina,
I just wanted to say good luck to you and Dempsey, just be confident, and i know when you set your eyes on each other for the first time, it will be unforgettable. It will be scary until he gets there, but it gets easier, atleast from my experience. =]

I just met my boyfriend of 3 years, he came to visit for the weekend and i'm telling you, i have nooooooooooo regrets! Online, it allows you to get to know each other and get comfortable before taking the step that usually triggers SA. By that time, in person should not be that bad! It helps to hug when you first meet, trust me


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Good luck!!


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

we've been together for a week now and done lots of things together, and we get on fine. We just met at the airport like we were meeting each other in town - we hugged and took each others hands and walked off. I think it's easier to talk online first and then met then it's easier because you kind of know that person


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

That sounds wonderful. :boogie I'm glad that it's going well for both of you.

It must be extremely nervewracking meeting somebody from the internet in real life for the first time. All the wondering whether everything will be the same, and whether they'll still like you. If you were able to just pick things up at the airport as if it wasn't a big thing, then I think that's amazing.  Maybe that's because you said you talked on Skype a lot, because I guess that's more like talking in person than typing messages to each other.

And wow, it must have been a long flight from Australia.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Sounds awesome, congrats to both of ya, sounds like you really got something really special going!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Wow, just like that huh? That's real great. Happy for the both of you. (now whos that lady again?  ) Have fun.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

I wish you two the best


----------



## Star Zero (Jun 1, 2010)

Georgina 22 said:


> we've been together for a week now and done lots of things together, and we get on fine. We just met at the airport like we were meeting each other in town - we hugged and took each others hands and walked off. I think it's easier to talk online first and then met then it's easier because you kind of know that person


That's wonderful! And i totally agree, online is the perfect way for SA.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

well we've met and we get on so well and we make a cute couple. He went back on Friday. Was really sad. It's strange without him but it was lovely. I have loads of memories of us and loads of photos too. Luckily I'll still talk/see him on skype though. We love each other more now than we did before


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Georgina 22 said:


> well we've met and we get on so well and we make a cute couple. He went back on Friday. Was really sad. It's strange without him but it was lovely. I have loads of memories of us and loads of photos too. Luckily I'll still talk/see him on skype though. We love each other more now than we did before


Great to hear things worked out so well .


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Your story is quite inspiring! I can only hope the same will happen for me! Best of luck to you!


----------



## danscch (Jun 21, 2010)

Aww. Glad it went well for the both of you  I wanna see some pics, i bet you look lovely together.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm so happy for yee both. Congrats. It was a brave thing that yee did. Especially brave of Demps fer travelling so far. Nice to see that bravery get rewarded. I wish yee both a long and happy relationship. 

(I'm gonna start a Boyfriend thread when me and fingertips get it on) hahaha


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Georgina 22 said:


> well we've met and we get on so well and we make a cute couple. He went back on Friday. Was really sad. It's strange without him but it was lovely. I have loads of memories of us and loads of photos too. Luckily I'll still talk/see him on skype though. We love each other more now than we did before


That is so amazing. So glad that you got to be together and that it went so well. Best wishes to the both of you!


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

thank you everyone


yeah i'll put a few photos of us in the Post a picture of yourself thread later


----------

